# Gaming Laptop Gesucht sowie frage zu den Lüftern



## stev0 (20. Februar 2016)

*Gaming Laptop Gesucht sowie frage zu den Lüftern*

Hallo,

Da ich die nächsten 27 Monate Beruflich 4 Tage die Woche nicht zuhause bin, möchte ich in naher Zukunft meinen Desktop Rechner verkaufen. 
Dazu schiele Ich derzeit auf das MSI GE72 6QF Apache Pro was laut Tests bei den Spielen die ich so Spiele Sehr gut abschneidet.

Ich Spiele überwiegend BF 4 und Arma 3 .. 
Gibt es vllt noch zu dem genannten Laptop ausweich Möglichkeiten ?

Ich habe auch bezüglich der Lüftung/Kühlung die Frage: 

1. Ist die Kühlung ausreichend ?
2. Gibt es die Möglichkeit Lüfter auszuwechseln, leisere, stärkere ?

mfg. Stev0


----------



## Abductee (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gaming Laptop Gesucht sowie frage zu den Lüftern*



stev0 schrieb:


> 1. Ist die Kühlung ausreichend ?
> 2. Gibt es die Möglichkeit Lüfter auszuwechseln, leisere, stärkere ?



1. Das ist genau die richtige Bezeichnung dafür, die Kühlung ist ausreichend um das Notebook am Leben zu erhalten.
2. Nein. Du kannst dir nur mit einer Erhöhung unter dem Notebook helfen das er leichter Frischluft ansaugen kann.

Test MSI GE72 6QF Apache Pro Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests
76°C GPU ist ein sehr guter Wert, 90°C CPU ein normaler Wert für ein Notebook.
Im normalen Spielebetrieb werden die Temperaturen niedriger ausfallen.


----------



## iTzZent (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gaming Laptop Gesucht sowie frage zu den Lüftern*

Was willst du denn maximal investieren ? Wenn du so viel Wert auf eine anständige Kühlung legst, würde ich dir ehr die MSI GT Serie ans Herz legen.


----------



## stev0 (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gaming Laptop Gesucht sowie frage zu den Lüftern*

also ich dachte so an 1400-1600.-€ 

Die Leistung laut Tests für das MSI GE72 6QF Apache Pro würden mir da vollkommen reichen da ich sowieso erstmal Überwiegend BF und Arma Spiele ..


----------



## iTzZent (20. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gaming Laptop Gesucht sowie frage zu den Lüftern*

MSI GT72 6QD Dominator - GT72-6QD81FD (001782-SKU1116) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Da hast deutlich mehr von. 

- deutlich einfacher zu warten und aufzurüsten
- deutlich besseres Kühlsystem
- austauschbare Grafikkarte
- anständiges Soundsystem
- bessere Verarbeitung
- deutlich leiser

damit du auch mit dem Gerät auch anständig arbeiten kannst, würde ich dir die folgende "normale" SSD empfehlen: Samsung SSD 850 Evo 500GB, M.2 (MZ-N5E500BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland Und wenn du was richtig schnelles haben willst, wäre die folgende SSD die richtige Wahl: Samsung SSD 950 Pro 512GB, M.2 (MZ-V5P512BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## stev0 (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gaming Laptop Gesucht sowie frage zu den Lüftern*

Danke,

habe mir das gt72 vorgemerkt.

ich habe zuhause noch einen recht potenten Desktop mit 2 ssds beide Samsung evo 850.
mir stellt sich die Frage, ob ich eine davon in diesen Laptop einbauen kann ?

und was genau für einen ramspeicher muss ich kaufen um diesen ebenfalls einzubauen ? (Denke 12gb anstatt 8 sollten es schon sein ..)


----------



## flotus1 (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gaming Laptop Gesucht sowie frage zu den Lüftern*

Da schon 1x8GB verbaut sind würde es sich sehr anbieten gleich auf 16GB aufzurüsten. Das kostet auch nur um die 35€.
Vielleicht mit dem RAM-Kauf warten bis das Notebook bei dir steht. Erst dann kannst du mit Sicherheit sagen welche Spezifikationen der verbaute Riegel hat. Die Hersteller nehmen sich da in der Regel einen gewissen Gestaltungsspielraum heraus.


----------



## Abductee (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gaming Laptop Gesucht sowie frage zu den Lüftern*



stev0 schrieb:


> (Denke 12gb anstatt 8 sollten es schon sein ..)



Zum Spielen rausgeworfenes Geld.


----------



## stev0 (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gaming Laptop Gesucht sowie frage zu den Lüftern*

dann warte ich mit dem RAM erstmal ab und teste die Games erstmal.

kann ich den eine schlichte ssd evo 850 (2,5 Zoll mein ich) nachrüsten oder sind das für das gt72 spezielle ssd modele ?


----------



## flotus1 (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gaming Laptop Gesucht sowie frage zu den Lüftern*



stev0 schrieb:


> dann warte ich mit dem RAM erstmal ab und teste die Games erstmal.
> 
> kann ich den eine schlichte ssd evo 850 (2,5 Zoll mein ich) nachrüsten oder sind das für das gt72 spezielle ssd modele ?






iTzZent schrieb:


> damit du auch mit dem Gerät auch anständig arbeiten kannst, würde ich dir die folgende "normale" SSD empfehlen: Samsung SSD 850 Evo 500GB, M.2 (MZ-N5E500BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland Und wenn du was richtig schnelles haben willst, wäre die folgende SSD die richtige Wahl: Samsung SSD 950 Pro 512GB, M.2 (MZ-V5P512BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Entweder das wenn du die HDD behalten willst. Eine normale 2,5" SATA-SSD lässt sich zumindest an Stelle der vorhandenen HDD einbauen.


----------



## iTzZent (22. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gaming Laptop Gesucht sowie frage zu den Lüftern*

Man kann auch den 2. HDD Schacht beim GT72 verwenden, zwar inoffiziell, aber es geht  Dafür braucht man nur 3 Sachen. Siehe dazu hier: GT72s 6QE zweite 2,5" Zoll Disk


----------



## bobche (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gaming Laptop Gesucht sowie frage zu den Lüftern*

Würde auch das GT72 empfehlen.
Habe es seit 2 Monaten (gebraucht um 900€  ) und bin total zufrieden.

Hier ein paar Pro/Con die mir aufgefallen sind:

pro:
Leistungsmäßig wirklich sehr gut
Kühlung top
Aufrüstbarkeit/Wartbarkeit top
Soundsystem (Nach ein paar feinjustierungen im Msi eigenen Audiowizard) richtig gut
Verwendetes Material fühlt sich echt gut an (Handballenauflage, Tasten usw.)
Von der Tastatur her das Beste was ich bis jetzt bei Notebooks gesehen habe
Verarbeitung und aussehen machen echt was her
Bildschirm ist sehr Hell und Konstrastreich (Und die Blickwinkel sind auch sehr gut)
Uvm. (Wenn du fragen hast einfach antworten  )

contra:
Displayscharniere sind etwas knarzig (minimal)
Im idle ist das Notebook hörbar (auch minimal)
Und das mit dem zweiten 2,5 zoll Schacht der einfach mal so keine Anschlüsse hat ist, für mich, der größte Contrapunkt. (Nicht wirklich ein verarbeitungsmangel oder so, mich stört einfach persönlich dass ein Schacht da ist, ich ihn aber de facto nicht verwenden kann)

Das ist alles was mir auf die Schnelle einfällt...
Falls du irgendwelche Fragen zum NB haben solltest stehe ich bereit sie zu beantworten.

Wie gesagt: Von mir klare Kaufempfehlung!


----------



## stev0 (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gaming Laptop Gesucht sowie frage zu den Lüftern*

@bobche

hast du zufällig die Möglichkeit Arma 3 zu testen ? 
Mich würde interessieren wie sich das NB auf Multiplayer Servern bei hohen Einstellungen und 5km Sichtweite verhält, finde leider dazu nichts vernünftiges im Netz ..

desweiteren habe ich auf Amazon gelesen, das es wohl Probleme gibt wenn man nicht W10 installiert, funktioniert den W7 ? 

Mfg stev0


----------



## Noofuu (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gaming Laptop Gesucht sowie frage zu den Lüftern*

Also ich besitze ein Medion Erazer mit einem i7 16Gb Ram und einer 970M , Arma 3 läuft ganz gut aber eine Sichtweite von 5km ? Zu Fuß oder in der Luft ?
Denn da hatte ich schon mit meinem Desktop Rechner FPS Probleme und der hatte eine 980ti Arma 3 ist grottig Programmiert und wenn der Server nicht gut ist dann sind auch die FPS schlecht.


Medion Erazer X7833
Intel Core i7 4710MQ
Nvidia GTX 970M 3GB GDDR5
16Gb DDR3 Ram
1 TB HDD
128 GB SSD
17,3 FHD Display Matt

Das ganze im Angebot gekauft für 1260€ das Notebook ist echt super gute Kühlung nicht zu Laut Verarbeitung ist auch gut für den Preis also mann kann auch ruhig mal bei Medion schauen.


----------



## stev0 (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gaming Laptop Gesucht sowie frage zu den Lüftern*

Zu Fuß eher, wundert mich etwas da ich selbst auf meinem Desktop 5 km kein Problem waren zu mindestens zu Fuß, Luft hatte ich noch nicht ausprobiert .. 

Nur macht mir mir das etwas sorgen das man im netz Infos findet die wohl beschreiben das, dass msi nur mit W10 rund läuft wegen Treibern oder sowas.(gibt es wohl für w7 nicht)


----------



## Noofuu (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gaming Laptop Gesucht sowie frage zu den Lüftern*

Ist bei vielen neuen Geräten der Fall, das nicht alle Treiber vorhanden sind für Win7 viele Win8 Treiber gehen aber auch unter Win 7.
Ich selbst nutze auch Win 10 vorher Win 7 also Leistungstechnisch keine Nachteile, mit ein paar Anpassungen ist Windows 10 gar nicht so übel.


----------



## flotus1 (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gaming Laptop Gesucht sowie frage zu den Lüftern*

Beim Neukauf auf volle Kompatibilität mit Windows 7 zu  bestehen wird die Auswahl in Zukunft immer mehr einschränken. Irgendwann muss man in den sauren Apfel beißen, das Ende von Windows 7 ist ohnehin schon absehbar.


----------



## bobche (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gaming Laptop Gesucht sowie frage zu den Lüftern*

Arma 3 nicht aber zumindest DayZ (soweit ich weiss ziemlich das gleiche nur schlechter optimiert) läuft ganz gut.
bei mir war standartmäßig win 8.1 oben und damit läuft alles wie geschmiert.


----------



## stev0 (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gaming Laptop Gesucht sowie frage zu den Lüftern*

Dann bin ich beruhigt das, dass relativ gut läuft.

ich hab zurzeit die W7 Vollversion und halt die Option auf w10 upzugraden das kann ich ja dann am Laptop machen, richtig ? 

Noch eine frage nebenbei:
ist die CPU i7 4710hq wesentlich langsamer als die 6700hq ?


----------



## FussyTom (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gaming Laptop Gesucht sowie frage zu den Lüftern*

Hi es gibt aber durchaus schon ein Spiel was mein Gaming-Notebook (ASUS G750JZ T-4024H) mit 8GiB Ram in die Knie gezwungen hat! :'( Anno2205 ist mir jetzt schon mehrmals mit der Meldung Ram voll ausgelastet abgestürzt!! Zum Glück hab ich nur SSD's drin und konnte das erstmal über die Auslagerungsdatei kompensieren!  Aber der Ram zum aufrüsten ist schon bestellt!!  Mal sehen wie lange 8GiB, bei FPS wie du sie spielst noch ausreichen, aber ich glaube das 16 GiB bald zum Standard wird!! ^^


----------



## bobche (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gaming Laptop Gesucht sowie frage zu den Lüftern*

an sich richtig, das problem ist, dass manche essentielle msi programme auf win10 nicht laufen! (könnte momentan anders sein)
der 6700hq ist besser. bei spielen ist der unterschied aber quasi bei null.
ein vorteil vom 6700hq ist, dass er ddr4 ram unterstützt.

@kahless83: hatte dieses problem noch nie. 8gb sind in meinen augen voll ausreichend wenn man nicht 30 chrome tabs offen hat, zockt und gleichzeitig einen ram bench macht


----------



## stev0 (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gaming Laptop Gesucht sowie frage zu den Lüftern*

Hatte auch schon überlegt direkt einen mit 16gb zu bestellen da es doch schon zukunftssicherer ist ..


----------



## stev0 (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gaming Laptop Gesucht sowie frage zu den Lüftern*



bobche schrieb:


> an sich richtig, das problem ist, dass manche essentielle msi programme auf win10 nicht laufen! (könnte momentan anders sein)
> der 6700hq ist besser. bei spielen ist der unterschied aber quasi bei null.
> ein vorteil vom 6700hq ist, dass er ddr4 ram unterstützt.



Komme nämlich eventuell an das gt72 dominator pro mit der gtx 980m ran nur hat der halt "nur" diesen 4710hq

für rund 1500-1600 (Verhandlungssache)


----------



## bobche (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gaming Laptop Gesucht sowie frage zu den Lüftern*

wie gesagt fürs reine spielen ist das im moment (1-1,5 jahre) nonsense.
mehr ram zahlt sich nur in spielen wie bf4 aus. da hat dann bedingt aber auch nur minimal stabilere bildraten.
da würde ich eher abwarten bis du merkst dass dein ram in die knie gezwungen wird und dann weitere ramriegel bestellen, dann sind sie auch billiger zu haben 

edit: dann würde ich den mit der 980m nehmen.
der hat, in spielen, 20-30% mehr leistung als die 970m.
du musst dir halt dann im klaren sein, dass du auf ddr4 verzichten musst.
außerdem hat das gt72 mit 6700hq glaube ich sogar gsync und offiziell glaube ich nur win10 support (treiberprobleme unter 8.1)
zur info: ich hab den mit 4710hq und 970m 6gb


----------



## Noofuu (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gaming Laptop Gesucht sowie frage zu den Lüftern*

Also ich kann mit meiner Kombination viele Spiele sehr gut Spielen, Arma 3 habe ich z.B bei KoH im Schnitt auf einem guten Server 45-60FPS aber die Sichtweite ist dann auf 3000.
DayZ ist ja noch schlechter Optimiert als Arma 3 leider.

Die CPU ist weniger wichtig ich würde auch zur 980m greifen.


----------



## stev0 (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gaming Laptop Gesucht sowie frage zu den Lüftern*

Also macht das Nb mit 980m noch mehr Sinn falls es für den "gleichen" preis erstanden werden könnte ? 

Mit gsync habe ich mich noch nicht auseinander gesetzt, sollte man das haben ? 

Mfg


----------



## Noofuu (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gaming Laptop Gesucht sowie frage zu den Lüftern*

Ich habe mich selbst auch noch nicht mit Gsync auseinander gesetzt aber bei 144hz Monitoren wird es immer empfohlen muss ja einen Grund haben.

Ja ob du jetzt einen i7 der 4er oder 6er Generation hast macht im Endeffekt nicht viel aus die Grafikkarte ist da schon Ausschlaggebender 20-30% mehr als eine 970m ist schon recht viel, da ich mit meiner 970m eigentlich alles Problemlos Spielen kann GTA 5 habe ich alles Hoch und es läuft rund 55-60FPS wahrscheinlich auch mehr aber spiele mit Vsync.

Und unter Windows 10 kann ich auch nur sagen habe ich keine schlechteren FPS bei GTA 5 ist es sogar ein wenig besser als vorher, nur fehlen bei mir ein paar Treiber die aber nicht Wichtig sind für Funktionstasten.

EDIT: Was für mich wichtig war bei einem Notebook war das ich es selbst ohne Probleme Reinigen kann, und das ich 2 Festplatten verbauen kann in meinem Fall eine SSD und eine 1TB HDD.


----------



## stev0 (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gaming Laptop Gesucht sowie frage zu den Lüftern*

Würde bei dem Laptop dann die hdd wohl in eine 500gb 850evo austauschen ..


----------



## bobche (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gaming Laptop Gesucht sowie frage zu den Lüftern*

Falls die ssd nicht schon vorhanden ist musst du das nicht unbedingt machen. 
Es gibt 4 m.2 ssd slots die nur drauf warten benutzt zu werden.
ausserdem läuft der steckplatz für die 2,5 zoll hdd/ssd nur über sata2 und nicht über sata3


----------



## Firehunter_93 (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gaming Laptop Gesucht sowie frage zu den Lüftern*

zum Thema G-Sync kann ich sagen, dass es schon ganz geil ist. Um ehrlich zu sein wollte ich auch unbedingt eins mit G-Sync, erstens, da ich es zu vor noch nie gesehen habe und zweitens, da mich das Informieren über die Technik überzeugt hat. G-Sync kostet aber nochmal ziemlich ordentlich bei den MSI Geräten meiner Meinung nach. Ich hatte Glück, dass ich meins für 1469€ bekommen habe, und nicht für 1860€ (war um fast 400€ runtergesetzt). Wegen dem Prozessor und DDR3/4 nochmal:  Also der Unterschied zwischen 4710HQ/5700HQ/6700HQ ist marginal, es limitiert sowieso meistens die GPU. DDR3 ist auch nicht wirklich langsamer als DDR4, nur DDR4 ist effizienter und halt Zukunft. Der Kauf des 6700HQ würde mich eig nur reizen, wenn für mich die neue Technik in Frage kommen würde. Damit meine ich einmal die Thunderbolt 3 Schnittstelle und die NVME SSDs.


----------



## stev0 (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gaming Laptop Gesucht sowie frage zu den Lüftern*

Mir persönlich geht es in erster Linie um Konstante bildraten ob ich jetzt 10-20 Sekunden eher auf dem Server bin oder der Laptop sich hochgefahren hat ist mir eigentlich erstmal egal da die das im m Format brachial teuer sind ..
ansonsten muss ich mal Kleinanzeigen weiter durchforsten ..


----------



## Noofuu (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gaming Laptop Gesucht sowie frage zu den Lüftern*

NVIDIA G-Sync Technology - YouTube Hier mal ein Video zu G-Sync das erklärt es ziemlich gut.


----------



## bobche (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gaming Laptop Gesucht sowie frage zu den Lüftern*

Falls es keine Fragen mehr gibt würde ich dir den mit der 980m empfehlen.
In meinen Augen steht hier Leistung über Gsync und ddr4.


----------



## Firehunter_93 (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gaming Laptop Gesucht sowie frage zu den Lüftern*

Die 970m ist aber eig auch schnell genug für alle Games, vll nicht auf Ultra, dafür aber auf hoch/Ultra. Ich hab den Kauf von gsync aufjedenfall nicht bereut. Aber du musst natürlich entscheiden was für dich in frage kommt. Die 980m für 1500-1600€ ist aber auch kein schlechtes Angebot.


----------



## stev0 (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gaming Laptop Gesucht sowie frage zu den Lüftern*

So ich habe mich entschieden ich habe ein Angebot gefunden für das gt72 6qd (1399€) 

ich denke damit fahre ich am besten da ich leider das Angebot verpasst habe für die 980m und mir mehr als 1600.- für ein Laptop Zuviel sind.

ich kann zusätzlich eine m.2 samsung xp941 (256gb) für um die 80.- nachrüsten.

was haltet ihr davon ? 

Falls mir die 8gb RAM nicht reichen sollte, was genau für so-dimm kommen da rein ? 

Soweit ich noch auf stand der Dinge bin richtete sich der RAM doch immer an den langsamsten Ramriegel ?
nur weiß ich nicht was Standartmässig im GT72 verbaut ist ��


----------



## Abductee (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gaming Laptop Gesucht sowie frage zu den Lüftern*

Die Samsung hat ein Temperaturproblem und drosselt schon bei kurzer Volllast.
In einem Laptop tritt das Problem noch früher auf.
Du könntest auch eine günstigere SSD nehmen und wärst nicht schlechter bedient.


----------



## stev0 (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gaming Laptop Gesucht sowie frage zu den Lüftern*

Ok, das wusste ich nicht dachte Samsung ist da relativ gut in dem Segment. Habe ja selber 2 Stück aber halt 2,5 Zoll Format ..

kannst du mir eine ab 250gb empfehlen ?


----------



## Abductee (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gaming Laptop Gesucht sowie frage zu den Lüftern*

Die M.2 PCIe-Varianten von Samsung arbeiten thermisch am Limit.
Kann daran liegen das der kleine Formfaktor nicht wirklich Spielraum für Kühlung zulässt.
Gibt es von dem Laptop eine Kompatibiliätsliste welche SSD`s bootfähig sind?
2,5"-SSD`s sind da wesentlich problemloser zu handhaben.


----------



## stev0 (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gaming Laptop Gesucht sowie frage zu den Lüftern*

Habe leider keine Liste o.ä zur Verfügung ..


----------



## Abductee (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gaming Laptop Gesucht sowie frage zu den Lüftern*

Auf der MSI-Homepage gibts auch nichts.
Welches Modell hast du da genau rausgesucht?
Ein Kauf inkl. der SSD ist keine Option?


----------



## stev0 (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gaming Laptop Gesucht sowie frage zu den Lüftern*

Habe mir das hier rausgesucht MSI GT72-6QD81FD 43,9 cm Notebook Skylake schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Bekomme es wo anders dann für 1399€ und das gleiche model mit eingebauter 128GB fängt erst bei ~1570€ an.
da bekomme ich für glatte 1500€ eine mit 256gb.


----------



## Abductee (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gaming Laptop Gesucht sowie frage zu den Lüftern*

Ah, das hat ja auch M.2 SATA
Das macht die Sache viel einfacher.
Die sind zwar nicht so schnell wie M.2 PCIe, dafür gibts aber eine große Auswahl, sie sind günstiger und es gibt auch keine Temperaturprobleme.
(mit einem billigen Adapter kann man die Dinger auch an einem normalen SATA-Anschluss betreiben, falls man eine Datenrettung oder ähnliches machen will)
Crucial MX200 250GB, M.2 (CT250MX200SSD4) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## stev0 (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gaming Laptop Gesucht sowie frage zu den Lüftern*

Ok dann sollte es also kein problem sein.

Habe es auch schon bestellt  
Danke für die Anleitung dann kann ich jetzt auch schon nach einer SSD suchen.

Da der 2,5 Zoll Steckplatz wohl irgendwie nicht ganz volle SATA 3(6GBs) unterstützt macht es wohl wenig sinn dort auch eine SSD zu verbauen oder ?


----------



## Abductee (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gaming Laptop Gesucht sowie frage zu den Lüftern*

Den Aha-Effekt einer SSD hat man durch die enorm kurze Zugriffszeit. (und das ist unabhängig von SATA 1,2 oder 3)
Die hohen Transferraten wenn du eine große Datei kopierst, wirst du im Alltag nur selten merken.
Wenn du eine SSD im ODD-Schacht einbauen willst, dann mach es.
Die HDD würd ich in jedem Fall ausbauen wenn du vor hast mit dem Laptop spazieren zu gehen.


----------



## stev0 (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gaming Laptop Gesucht sowie frage zu den Lüftern*

Das wäre nämlich mein nächster schritt gewesen, wollte meine Desktop SSD (500GB) einbauen und halt noch ne M.2 als system und die TB platte dann in den Desktop rein.


----------



## iTzZent (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gaming Laptop Gesucht sowie frage zu den Lüftern*

Im GT72 kann man auch noch einen 2. 2.5" Datenträger einbauen, welcher auch via SATA III angebunden wird, dafür benötigt man allerdings einen Adapter und 2 Kabel, welche man nicht von MSI bekommt. Alternativ kann man auch das ODD rausschmeissen und da die HDD unterbringen, auch die wird mit SATA III angebunden, auch wenn die meisten was anderes behaupten. Ich nutze z.B. eine 2TB SATA III HDD im ODD Schacht meines GT70 und die läuft auch mit SATA III.


----------



## Ralle82 (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gaming Laptop Gesucht sowie frage zu den Lüftern*



stev0 schrieb:


> Habe mir das hier rausgesucht MSI GT72-6QD81FD 43,9 cm Notebook Skylake schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor
> 
> Bekomme es wo anders dann für 1399€ und das gleiche model mit eingebauter 128GB fängt erst bei ~1570€ an.
> da bekomme ich für glatte 1500€ eine mit 256gb.



Ich würde die Entscheidung hinsichtlich der GPU nochmal überdenken... Vielleicht jetzt doch etwas mehr investieren, dafür aber etwas mehr Zukunftssicherheit (auch im Hinblick auf den Videospeicher) gewinnen...?!? 980M mit 4GB GDDR5 halten m.M.n. doch schon was mehr aus (erreicht fast etwa die Desktop GTX970)! Wenn Gaming-Laptop, dann finde ich sollte man bei der GPU nicht sparen...


----------



## Firehunter_93 (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gaming Laptop Gesucht sowie frage zu den Lüftern*

Sollte der vram aber mal das Problem werden, wird die Leistung der Karte eh längst am Ende sein. Und wenn die Leistung 970m nicht mehr reichen sollte, reißt die 980m auch keine Bäume mehr aus. Außerdem kann er ja später immer noch upgraden.


----------



## Ralle82 (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gaming Laptop Gesucht sowie frage zu den Lüftern*



Firehunter_93 schrieb:


> Sollte der vram aber mal das Problem werden, wird die Leistung der Karte eh längst am Ende sein. Und wenn die Leistung 970m nicht mehr reichen sollte, reißt die 980m auch keine Bäume mehr aus. Außerdem kann er ja später immer noch upgraden.



Könnte mir schon vorstellen, dass der 1 GB mehr Speicher in Zukunft hier und da eine Rolle spielen kann (als Beispiel GTA V). Es kommt natürlich auf die Anwendung sowie die eigenen Ansprüche an. Du hast natürlich auch Recht, was die Möglichkeit des Austauschs der GPU angeht (wobei ich das für den ein oder anderen "normalen" Nutzer für problematisch halte hinsichtlich Know-How und auch hinsichtlich der Anschaffungskosten einer -passenden- MXM-Karte samt evtl. Kühlsystem). Wollte es halt insg. nur nochmal zu Bedenken geben


----------



## Firehunter_93 (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gaming Laptop Gesucht sowie frage zu den Lüftern*



Ralle82 schrieb:


> Könnte mir schon vorstellen, dass der 1 GB mehr Speicher in Zukunft hier und da eine Rolle spielen kann (als Beispiel GTA V). Es kommt natürlich auf die Anwendung sowie die eigenen Ansprüche an. Du hast natürlich auch Recht, was die Möglichkeit des Austauschs der GPU angeht (wobei ich das für den ein oder anderen "normalen" Nutzer für problematisch halte hinsichtlich Know-How und auch hinsichtlich der Anschaffungskosten einer -passenden- MXM-Karte samt evtl. Kühlsystem). Wollte es halt insg. nur nochmal zu Bedenken geben



Ganz Unrecht haste natürlich auch nicht, dass es einige Spiele gibt, die mehr als 3gb VRAM benötigen. Allerdings sind das aktuell noch sehr wenige und ich denke, das wird sich auch noch nicht ganz so schnell ändern. Aber letztlich ist es auch eine Entscheidung des TE, was für ein Budget er ausgeben möchte. Dein Notebook wird ja wahrscheinlich um die 3000€ gekostet haben, was mir persönlich viel zu viel wäre für ein Notebook. 
Zu der Austauschbarkeit, es gibt ja Videos und Anleitungen im Netz. Zu Not kann man ja auch hier Spezialisten, wie z.B. Itzzent, fragen. Ich bin mir sicher, dass er einen hilft. Natürlich sind die Anschaffungskosten von mobilen GPUs ziemlich hoch, aber dennoch insgesamt billiger, als der Komplettkauf eines neuen Notebooks. Außerdem kann man ja auch die alte GPU verkaufen. Oft benötigt man eig ja nur ne neue GPU, die CPUs halten ja deutlich länger.


----------



## iTzZent (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gaming Laptop Gesucht sowie frage zu den Lüftern*

Es gibt kein Spiel, welches mehr wie 3GB *benötigt**. *Alle Titel laufen auch anstandslos mit 2GB vRAM... 

Ein GPU Upgrade ist keine verkehrte Sache, man muss sich einfach nur mit der Matherie beschäftigen oder einfach die richtigen Leute fragen und das wichtigste, wissen wo man die Hardware am günstigsten bekommt. So kostet z.B. eine GTX980M aktuell beim Händler um die 850-900€, bei Ebay geht diese aber für um die 600-700Euro über den Tisch und im Notebooksreview Marktplatz neu für $800 inkl Versand. Man muss denn immer den Wert der alten MXM Karte mit einrechnen und schon macht ein GPU Upgrade schon Sinn, wenn man für 300-400Euro eine deutlich schnellere Grafikkarte kauft. Wichtig ist, das man nie die aktuelle Topkarte kauft... eine GTX880M wird für um die 300Euro gehandelt, vor einem Jahr hat diese noch 500-600Euro gekostet. Und was das Kühlsystem angeht, da hat die Vergangenheit bewiesen, das sogar ein einfacherer Drehmel reicht, um die vorhandene Heatpipe anzupassen. Wie das PCB Layout von Pascal & Polaris aussehen wird, wird sich noch zeigen... Wenn ggf. sogar HBM Speicher verwendet wird, wird auf jeden Fall eine neue Heatpipe nötig sein.


----------



## Ralle82 (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gaming Laptop Gesucht sowie frage zu den Lüftern*



iTzZent schrieb:


> Es gibt kein Spiel, welches mehr wie 3GB *benötigt**. *Alle Titel laufen auch anstandslos mit 2GB vRAM...
> 
> Ein GPU Upgrade ist keine verkehrte Sache, man muss sich einfach nur mit der Matherie beschäftigen oder einfach die richtigen Leute fragen und das wichtigste, wissen wo man die Hardware am günstigsten bekommt. So kostet z.B. eine GTX980M aktuell beim Händler um die 850-900€, bei Ebay geht diese aber für um die 600-700Euro über den Tisch und im Notebooksreview Marktplatz neu für $800 inkl Versand. Man muss denn immer den Wert der alten MXM Karte mit einrechnen und schon macht ein GPU Upgrade schon Sinn, wenn man für 300-400Euro eine deutlich schnellere Grafikkarte kauft. Wichtig ist, das man nie die aktuelle Topkarte kauft... eine GTX880M wird für um die 300Euro gehandelt, vor einem Jahr hat diese noch 500-600Euro gekostet. Und was das Kühlsystem angeht, da hat die Vergangenheit bewiesen, das sogar ein einfacherer Drehmel reicht, um die vorhandene Heatpipe anzupassen. Wie das PCB Layout von Pascal & Polaris aussehen wird, wird sich noch zeigen... Wenn ggf. sogar HBM Speicher verwendet wird, wird auf jeden Fall eine neue Heatpipe nötig sein.



Ich gebe dir Recht, benötigen wird z.B. GTA V keine 4 GB Videospeicher! Aber wenn dann mehr als 2 GB zur Verfügung stehen, hat man (eine entsprechend potente Karte vorausgesetzt) optisch doch mehr Möglichkeiten. Auch gebe ich dir in den genannten Punkt zum Austausch einer mobilen GPU soweit recht (wir hatten schonmal irgendwo kurz darüber geschrieben). Ich denke nur, dass sich nicht jeder unbedingt zutraut, an der Hardware herumzudremeln (aber da gibt es ja wirklich Hilfe, wie zuvor geschrieben wurde) bzw. muss man ja auch das Glück haben, etwas passendes für sein Gerät zu finden (MXM ist ja nicht unbedingt gleich MXM, wie ich meine gelesen zu haben)... Naja, wird jetzt zuviel OT glaube ich^^ Wie gesagt wurde, ist Entscheidung des TE! Er wird wissen, was er an Leistung benötigt.


----------



## stev0 (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Gaming Laptop Gesucht sowie frage zu den Lüftern*

Nabenb,

ja wie gesagt ich habe mich letztendlich für das
model mit der 970m entschieden ich benötige das NB vorerst sowieso nur für die Lehrgänge (~27 Monate) so lange sollte es zumindest die spiele flüssig in guten Einstellungen abspielen und da fahre ich mit 1399€ eigentlich ganz gut, denke ich.

Im Desktop Bereich habe ich mit Schrauben etc. kein Problem und ich denke im NB Bereich kann man sich schnell einlesen, falls es mal zu einem gpu Wechsel kommen sollte.
des Weiteren behalte ich vorerst doch meinen Desktop für zuhause und da ist ja Leistung genug. 

Gruss


----------

